# ORIOLUS : New portable tube AMP & portable DAC.



## bmichels (Jul 6, 2017)

*Oriolus *just released 2 new portable devices.

The BA10 (OAK) which is a balanced tube amp

The BD10 (CEIBA) which is a SS balanced DAC/AMP

I am mostly interested by the BA10 tube Amp since most DAP now have already a very good DAC inside.  Plus,* with 135 mm x 75 mm, it match exactly the new A&K SP1000 TOL DAP (132 mm x 75 mm) to make a very nice & compact stack.*

Price 50.000 yens = $ 450 US.   Still resonnable...if it sound good


----------



## Ultrainferno

Listened to them already a few months ago


----------



## bmichels

Ultrainferno said:


> Listened to them already a few months ago



and.... are they any good ?


----------



## gr8soundz (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for starting this thread @bmichels

Wish I'd found it sooner. Thought I was the only one interested in Oriolus' new amps.

I've already emailed Oriolus Japan a few times. They confirmed the OAK's balanced output does work when using the unbalanced input and the amp can be used while charging. No doubt sounds better using the proprietary balanced in but I've no plans to buy the matching dac and will use my own.

I believe @Ultrainferno posted a brief impression about the Oak a couple months ago here: http://www.headfonia.com/blog-high-end-munich-2017-picture-report-part-2/3/

Says they didn't really like the NT-1 (which I was mainly focused on) but says the Oak was awesome.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks.  I sent mail to http://www.cyras.jp/ (their Japanese distributor ?) to ask how to buy one.  I will let you know.


----------



## audionewbi

Jointed the club, bought the tube amp and I will report back when I can, my very first tube amplifier!


----------



## gr8soundz

audionewbi said:


> Jointed the club, bought the tube amp and I will report back when I can, my very first tube amplifier!



How and where did you order it?

Also, can you confirm the balanced out sounds ok when using the unbalanced input?


----------



## audionewbi

gr8soundz said:


> How and where did you order it?
> 
> Also, can you confirm the balanced out sounds ok when using the unbalanced input?


I ordered from their site: https://www.en.oriolus.jp/product-page/ba-10-oak
I will once I get my unit, just ordered a while ago, dont have it yet. But I have to also get some custom cable to allow me to connect my balance source to the balance input of the BD-10.


----------



## gr8soundz

Thanks for the heads up.

I'd been checking their site every couple of days but gave up thinking I'd have to find some other way to order the amp. Oriolus even replied to my email last week but failed to alert me that it's now available direct.


----------



## bmichels (Jul 23, 2017)

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'd been checking their site every couple of days but gave up thinking I'd have to find some other way to order the amp. Oriolus even replied to my email last week but failed to alert me that it's now available direct.



I ordered it through *this direct link*, and it was shipped the same day.  I hope to receive it next week...  Very good service....

I also Ordered their* HIROSE cable *so that I can modify it by replacing on one side the HIROSE plug by the *A&K PEE11* plug to have a complete balanced input (with ground) from my A&K SP1000.

 


FTI here is the  PEE11 and the  HIROSE pin asignment.


----------



## audionewbi

^That is a great idea, I need to get my cable maker to copy this design.

Just was wondering, would that setup work with onkyo dp-x1?


----------



## mehdikh423

Impressions??


----------



## seeteeyou

FYI - here are some impressions in Chinese

https://kknews.cc/digital/6pl4q93.html
http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1999878

They're partnering with Jaben and that's why it's much cheaper (2,490 RMB plus shipping) to get it from China

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=554945274957

And then we could also get 10% off twice per month whenever they've got that Rakuten sale

https://www.facebook.com/fromjapanlimited/posts/1196619393783153

Links to the product page and order page

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/4589757911112/
http://www.fromjapan.co.jp/en/speci....rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/4589757911112//N_1/


----------



## bmichels

seeteeyou said:


> FYI - here are some impressions in Chinese
> 
> https://kknews.cc/digital/6pl4q93.html
> http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1999878
> ...




And, please for those who do not speak Japanese.  Can you tell us if the impressions are good and with which headphone it pair best ?


----------



## Malevolent

Ultrainferno said:


> Listened to them already a few months ago


Hi Lieven, have you done a comparison between the BA10 and the CDM or CV5?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## audionewbi

One person have reviewed the two and he told me CDM is more genre universal and has its own sound where as the BA-10 is more your traditional tube sounding.


----------



## Malevolent

audionewbi said:


> One person have reviewed the two and he told me CDM is more genre universal and has its own sound where as the BA-10 is more your traditional tube sounding.


Thanks for your input. 

Yes, I agree, the CDM is indeed an amp that fits most genres. It doesn't sound like a traditional tube amp, thanks to its hybrid nature. In fact, it sounds great with dance music (my preferred genre).

The BA-10 is an interesting amp, but I'll definitely have to hunt for more reviews. I'm not sure if I'm even able to audition a unit here in Singapore.


----------



## gr8soundz

AFAIK Oriolus was going for the full tube sound. They've said their upcoming NT-1 will not be a hybrid. Haven't seen any inside pics of the BA-10 yet but I wouldn't be surprised if it's full tube.

Either way I've already taken the plunge and placed my order last night. Just waiting for a shipment confirmation now.


----------



## gr8soundz

Got another email saying they are preparing shipment.

I've ordered from Japan several times over the years but things are always changing. Anyone know if there are now import duties added when shipping from Japan to the USA?


----------



## Raketen

gr8soundz said:


> Got another email saying they are preparing shipment.
> 
> I've ordered from Japan several times over the years but things are always changing. Anyone know if there are now import duties added when shipping from Japan to the USA?



I belive there have been import duties for personal purchase items above certain value for quite a long time (depends on item category, cant' remember what headphone/electronics were but should be on us Customs website), just that customs isn't always thorough about it due to the volume of mail being processed... not too much trouble if they flag your item though, just a little frustrating with delay in getting the notification & making payment.


----------



## Malevolent

gr8soundz said:


> AFAIK Oriolus was going for the full tube sound. They've said their upcoming NT-1 will not be a hybrid. Haven't seen any inside pics of the BA-10 yet but I wouldn't be surprised if it's full tube.
> 
> Either way I've already taken the plunge and placed my order last night. Just waiting for a shipment confirmation now.


Looking forward to your impressions when they arrive.


----------



## audionewbi (Jul 28, 2017)

It arrived, its alive, its alive. Holy mother of bass, this has some punchy bass, too early to tell but it isn't as smooth as WOO Audio WA8 but I as is I can say it has best two of my high end SS amplifier. IEM used to test this was XBA-N3 which is already quiet V shaped. 


Edit:
Paired with HUM Pristine the background noise becomes more prominent. However it is not an issue as it dissolves into the music. It is no way as bad as HP-V1.
Listening to live piano recording it is obvious the amp is is quiet holographic. Listening to 'Round Midnight' by Bill Evans the piano and drum are quiet lively and I do hear the background chatter which I tend to only hear in my most quiet resolving DAP. I struggle to hear them on Ak120 alone but as Ak120 used as a source BA-10 OAK just brings them more forward.
 Thee sound does improve as I go from AK120 to LPG to HUGO, on what they are I need more time.

I hear a faint humming when I have it plugged to charge, not a big deal but it is present. It is grounding issue as the hum goes away when I touch the casing.

This is going to be big, BIG! Wait for it.

PS: So tempted to open my case up, I must know what is inside.


----------



## gr8soundz (Jul 28, 2017)

My BA-10 arrived today. Only been using it for a couple of hours but here's some quick impressions/notes:

Don't want to judge the amp too prematurely but so far the sound is quite good. It has a delicate and very detailed sound.

Oriolus makes mostly iems so I anticipated the BA-10 might be designed to work best with them and that may be the case. I don't use iems for health reasons but the amp is able to drive all the headphones I've tried thus far including my Beyerdynamic T1.2 (although the volume ends up around 2 to 3 o'clock for those).

This is the first tube amp I've used that has no microphonics (at least none I could hear). I tried tapping on the case after switching headphones but have yet to hear any ringing.

Initially, I sadly thought the 2-piece outer casing was plastic (hence the amp's relatively low price) but it's actually full magnesium!  It gets a bit hot after a couple hours but nothing out of character for a tube device.

The balanced out works when using the unbalanced in but it's no louder than the SE output. However, there is definitely more air on the balanced out.

I covered the 6-pin input with a rubber RCA cap since I'm not using it. I have a backup, balanced DAC but would need a custom cable or adapter to connect it to the Oriolus. Interested to hear from others using the balanced input if the amp sounds better with it.

I was wondering why Oriolus went with a DC barrel power plug (16V / 1A) instead of USB charging but I'm guessing they designed it for both desktop and portable use. Out of curiosity I plugged and unplugged the power cord several times while listening. It's difficult to say with certainty, but the sound may be a bit fuller (more impactful) when the amp is plugged in.

So far I'm pleased with the BA-10. I'd been searching for a balanced tube amp for the past couple years and couldn't afford a CDM or iCan Pro. Thankfully Oriolus stepped in with this guy at half the price of Alo's single-end only CV5. Haven't heard any of those other amps so I can't say how the BA-10 compares but til now the best portable tube amp I'd heard was the Fostex HP-V1. IIRC, the Oriolus' sound reminds me of the Fostex but isn't quite as powerful.

More to come....


----------



## gr8soundz

audionewbi said:


> It arrived, its alive, its alive. Holy mother of bass, this has some punchy bass, too early to tell but it isn't as smooth as WOO Audio WA8 but I as is I can say it has best two of my high end SS amplifier.
> 
> And background is very quiet.



Congrats. You beat me to the punch. Was typing my early impressions as you posted.


----------



## audionewbi (Jul 28, 2017)

gr8soundz said:


> Congrats. You beat me to the punch. Was typing my early impressions as you posted.


Congrats to you too, so far I am very pleased.


----------



## bmichels (Jul 29, 2017)

audionewbi said:


> ....
> 
> PS: So tempted to open my case up, I must know what is inside.



Still waiting for mine that is stuck...in Belgian Customs ;-(

In the mean time, I have ordered their Balanced HIROSE cable and the balanced  DIY parts to modify it to make the connection balanced to my A&K DAP.




*@audionewbi*, have you opened it ? could you share close-up pictures of the inside please ?


Anyway, I am happy you all enjoy it so far.   And the fact that it is the exact sale footprint than the SP1000 will allow to make, for once, a nice brick.


----------



## audionewbi (Jul 29, 2017)

@bmichels I haven't opened it yet, I am still burnin the unit and tell you the truth I am not too confident at opening stuff like this. But I will certainly try to open once the 60 hour mark is finished.

Another update: The bass quantity is certainly reduced, I am happy that is the case as to be honest initially the bass was just too much for me.


----------



## audionewbi

I think this amp will sale like hot cake once people find out more about it. I am told noise will even reduce more once balance input is used. Single ended in only will use part of the design. In terms of size they got the size perfect. It matches nicely with all my daps, including calyx M and WM1A.

The first hour the sound was really just too bassy, glad the bass quantity has settle quiet dramatically. Still not as lush as Woo audio WA8 but that is 1799 USD product and this is 370 USD. It is not as boring as my 627x which is a little too slow for my taste, and that is a SS amp based on 627 au design.


----------



## audionewbi

If anyone can try pairing the cardas EM5813 with BA-10 OAK. Generally Cardas is regarded as an IEM with treble roll off. However when I paired it with BA-10 the treble detail is there, it just needs the right amp to bring them out. I wasn't expecting such a good synergy but so far this is the best pairing I've heard so far.

As I am letting BA-10 OAK to burn and age I can say safely the OAK is tuned more on the neutral side of thing. I just can't believe how much the bass has settled.


----------



## bmichels

Just received it and indeed it really has the same footprint than my SP1000.  Will make an elegant stack. . .


----------



## bmichels (Aug 5, 2017)

For your eyes here is the inside of the BA10. Unfortunately I could not reach the tubes that are under the board that I did not find how to easily remove. 

Still burning-in ( 30 hours so far) but the sound is already very pleasant.  And the case do not get too hot.

I have mesures runing time on battery between 6:30 and 7 hours.

I will report More after 60 hours have been reached and my DIY balanced input câble done. I will compare it to my TU-05 transportable "all tube" amp.


PS: Note the 2 strips of dumping material that I could not help adding on the empty part of the board .


----------



## audionewbi

You got to unscrew the volume knob first and than it should be easily opened.


----------



## bmichels

audionewbi said:


> You got to unscrew the volume knob first and than it should be easily opened.



I let you do it, and let you take picture of what is under the board


----------



## audionewbi

I asked them if I am allowed to share my pictures and they kindly asked me not too. I thought i let you know as you were keen


----------



## Dukebb13

I have been looking at this tube amp for a bit now. I really am tempted to order. Do you all have any more impressions or recommendations?  I am using the Plenue 2 with campfire audio Vegas and the reference8 cable mostly. I also have HD600 & 700's. I am not sure how much this will change my sound?  Looking at this and/or the massdrop Alex Cavalli CTH. I want a good tube amp that has balanced preferably. The ALO continental V5 was another I was looking at. Thanks for your help.


----------



## audionewbi

This isn't your typical amp, it isn't overly as smooth as something like WA8 or the bass isn't as impactful as CDM however it is very source dependent and as the source connected to improve I hear the sound improvements as well.

For me it's price range it's second to none. Can't believe how reasonable it is priced.

I will test it with hd600 later this week and report back.


----------



## audionewbi

Guys I'm waiting for my balance cables to arrive. Once I hear the balance cable I can say whether it is balance which is its major selling point is infact worth it. Single ended it is great no doubt however there are much smaller single ended amp which have similar tonality (portaphile micro 627). 
Basically I am addicted, I just hope the balance connection reduces the noise and adds more micro detail, of it does I am sold and for me this would be the product of the year. Just got to wait PW Audio make my cables.


----------



## gr8soundz

I'm wondering the same about the balanced connector. Thinking about a first attempt at making a cable or ordering a custom one but  it would be great to know if balanced makes a difference beforehand. Look forward to your results.


----------



## audionewbi

I ordered two set of custom cable, one inspired by michels cables for 2.5mm sources and one for my loved WM1A which i am focusing on using solely with BD-10. I will try to get my hand on the new high end AK dap but if can AK70, VALOQ and DP-X1 has to do for now. 
I will certainly report back and I do hope to write a review if not as detail as multiple amp comparison (which what I want to do but too time consuming) least I do is just write a detail impression. I do want other tube amps but I cant afford to buy them all and asking various amp makers to send me their unit as loaner requires me to wait for the amp and most of the time it is pointless as most competitors dont want to risk having their product compared to other products.


----------



## Dukebb13

audionewbi said:


> Guys I'm waiting for my balance cables to arrive. Once I hear the balance cable I can say whether it is balance which is its major selling point is infact worth it. Single ended it is great no doubt however there are much smaller single ended amp which have similar tonality (portaphile micro 627).
> Basically I am addicted, I just hope the balance connection reduces the noise and adds more micro detail, of it does I am sold and for me this would be the product of the year. Just got to wait PW Audio make my cables.


Glad to hear you like it so much. I ordered one a few days ago. I am really looking forward to hearing this. I saw that you ordered a balanced cable from PW Audio, so I emailed them and hopefully can get a cable made for mine.  

Does the sound of the amp have a typical "tube" sound?  I am hoping it is on the warmer side of neutral. Thanks for updating us and please let us know how it is in balanced when you get your cables.


----------



## audionewbi

Dukebb13 said:


> Glad to hear you like it so much. I ordered one a few days ago. I am really looking forward to hearing this. I saw that you ordered a balanced cable from PW Audio, so I emailed them and hopefully can get a cable made for mine.
> 
> Does the sound of the amp have a typical "tube" sound?  I am hoping it is on the warmer side of neutral. Thanks for updating us and please let us know how it is in balanced when you get your cables.


The best tube amp that I listened which instantaneously reminded me of why tube amplifiers so loved is Woo Audio WA8. WA8 has a lush midrange that BD-10 cant compete. To me BA-10 is more of a hybrid sounding tube amp than a pure tube amp. However depending on the source you have plugged it the sound can change quiet a lot.


----------



## Dukebb13

Finally got my amp!  With only a few hours on it I am enjoying it. I am using a Plenue2, sennheiser hd700 and campfire audio Vegas. The soundstage sounds more like a whole than my P2. It all blends into a whole and seems deeper. The P2 separates the singers and instruments more than the amp does, but I think the amp sounds more like a "real" soundstage. The bass is a bit mushy so far, I hope it tightens up. Different sounds stand out compared to the P2 by itself. The P2 is amazing to me by itself, we will see if after some more time with the oak and after I get my balanced cable if it is still as good as I think it will be. I hope it is. So far so good.


----------



## Dukebb13

After a few more days and about 10 more hours on the amp, I really like it. The sound of the amp more closely resembles the P2 now, but still has a deeper soundstage and drives my headphones better. The P2 does not have a real line out, you turn it up and double amp. The bass was "mushy because of distortion. When I turned the P2 down and the amp up the bass was good. Still not as good as just the P2 for the Vegas, but better for my headphones, odd. Maybe synergy?  I like the Vegas direct into the P2 more so far but with my HD 600's & 700's the amp makes them sound more relaxed and dynamics seem better. Either way I am enjoying it and like the different sound I get from it. I would buy it again. I will see after some more time how it sounds, or changes and let you all know. 
On a side note, the Ref8 cable has mass microphonics with this amp. And movement from or on the amp and you will hear it. I listen sitting down and don't move so much so it is not a big deal, but could be a deal breaker for others.


----------



## Blommen

Dukebb13 said:


> After a few more days and about 10 more hours on the amp, I really like it. The sound of the amp more closely resembles the P2 now, but still has a deeper soundstage and drives my headphones better. The P2 does not have a real line out, you turn it up and double amp. The bass was "mushy because of distortion. When I turned the P2 down and the amp up the bass was good. Still not as good as just the P2 for the Vegas, but better for my headphones, odd. Maybe synergy?  I like the Vegas direct into the P2 more so far but with my HD 600's & 700's the amp makes them sound more relaxed and dynamics seem better. Either way I am enjoying it and like the different sound I get from it. I would buy it again. I will see after some more time how it sounds, or changes and let you all know.
> On a side note, the Ref8 cable has mass microphonics with this amp. And movement from or on the amp and you will hear it. I listen sitting down and don't move so much so it is not a big deal, but could be a deal breaker for others.



This was very useful to me as I own the Vegas and the cowon plenue m2, maybe this amp won't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Dukebb13

Blommen said:


> This was very useful to me as I own the Vegas and the cowon plenue m2, maybe this amp won't make a whole lot of difference.


I strictly listened to the Vega yesterday with the amp. The amp does keep getting better. I like to hear how or if things change during break in/ brain burn in. I like to hear others tell me how things burn in too. That's why I will keep putting info up at least every week before all is said and done. While you do not need the amp, I would wait until I am fully done burning in and using the balanced cable. As of now it is a great little amp. The bass is getting better by the day, the vega sounded great through them yesterday. I will keep you informed.


----------



## audionewbi

My balance cable arrived, sadly I am not impressed at all by the sound changes, or better to say my balance cable maybe terminated incorrectly. The sound degrades and the headroom shrinks.


----------



## gr8soundz (Sep 11, 2017)

Did you order the cable or make it yourself?

I've yet to do either and was hoping to get impressions from you guys (like whether or not the output signal is stronger in full balanced).


----------



## Dukebb13

I'm still waiting for them to get back to me to order the balanced cable. That it degrades the sound is not good. Did you get the 2.5 and 3.5 ground cable, two prong to 6 pin balanced?  If so I am scared to order mine. 

I had to send in my Plenue 2 for repair so I have been using my Plenue 1 with the amp. The sound with the Vegas has improved dramatically. Bass is as it should be now. In all honesty I have just been enjoying the music and not evaluating anything. That is a good sign to me. I still need to check if the amp sounds better than just the P1. I use balanced out of the amp so I need to switch to the cable that came with the Vega. When I check later I will post my thoughts. Although the P2 is a big step up from the P1 to me, I will let you know how the P1, Pono, and AK Jr. compare with the amp. Back to listening. 

Thanks for the heads up on the cable. Please let me know if it gets any better.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Oh, huh, I think this is new / has not been mentioned on this thread previously:

https://www.en.oriolus.jp/product-page/nt-1

Looks like a single-ended amp based on the Korg Nutube


----------



## audionewbi

gr8soundz said:


> Did you order the cable or make it yourself?
> 
> I've yet to do either and was hoping to get impressions from you guys (like whether or not the output signal is stronger in full balanced).


I asked PW audio to make it for me. He does Oriolus cables for them.
So far my worst impression has been balance in and balance out. Their is a loud humming and having my WM1A volume set to max I have to have my BA-10 to max to make it sound loud enough. Something is wrong for sure....



kukkurovaca said:


> Oh, huh, I think this is new / has not been mentioned on this thread previously:
> 
> https://www.en.oriolus.jp/product-page/nt-1
> 
> Looks like a single-ended amp based on the Korg Nutube


I've seen it, few people said it sounds more amp like however design wise their might be something wrong, it is recommended to plug your IEM after the unit is turned on.
Sonicwise along my friend said it is the cheapest tube amp out their.


----------



## gr8soundz

kukkurovaca said:


> Oh, huh, I think this is new / has not been mentioned on this thread previously:
> 
> https://www.en.oriolus.jp/product-page/nt-1
> 
> Looks like a single-ended amp based on the Korg Nutube



We've known the NT-1 was coming since early this year but good to finally see it available.

I saw it on their site this morning but the only purchase link was through Cyrus (guess they updated the site since I last checked). Thanks for the link.



audionewbi said:


> So far my worst impression has been balance in and balance out. Their is a loud humming and having my WM1A volume set to max I have to have my BA-10 to max to make it sound loud enough. Something is wrong for sure....
> 
> I've seen it, few people said it sounds more amp like however design wise their might be something wrong, it is recommended to plug your IEM after the unit is turned on.
> Sonicwise along my friend said it is the cheapest tube amp out their.



Hopefully it's something simple and you can get the balanced in working.

I sometimes max out the volume with my T1.2 but that's via the SE input and the balanced out. The BA-10 isn't really designed for 600 ohm headphones but the pairing is usable (imo). Plus, right now I need the portability and am still hopeful that balanced in and out might add a bit more headroom. *Man, if this amp only had a gain switch.....*

AFAIK, the NT-1 is supposed to be full tube and not a hybrid. Price is about the same as what I paid for my BA-10 (which appears to be $100 higher now). May be a while before I can place another order though.


----------



## audionewbi

LEFT:NT-1, RIGHT:BA-10 OAK
Not my picture
Source: https://twitter.com/kun_nakaji/status/908935036094656513


----------



## Dukebb13

I haven't had too much time to compare daps with the amp, but I snuck in time to compare the Pono. 
For the money the Pono is a great dap. The ability to play in balanced sold me on it. I had it for over a year before I bought another dap. To be fair I only used SE for the comparison, I don't have a balanced cable to input for the oak. 
The Pono by itself sounds good. The soundstage is of decent width. The overall sound to me is a bit soft. I do like that type of sound so it is ok with me. The bass is lean for me even with the Vega. Pace is good though. I can easily get into the music. 
Adding the amp things clear up quite a bit. Everything comes into focus. There is less blur on voices and instruments. Another big plus is the depth of the soundstage increases by a large margin. By comparison the Pono by itself is flat, no depth to me. Much easier to relax and enjoy the music. Highs are smoother as well with the amp. It is less harsh because of less blur, so I can play louder without fatigue. 
This is a no brainer for me. The amp definitely makes the Pono a better player.  Is it worth $370 to make the Pono that much better?  I would say invest the money into a newer dap instead. If you love your Pono and need more power and want better sound then the amp is money well spent. I will try to compare the P1 with the amp soon. hope this helps some of you. I'm still loving the amp and use is 90% of the time no matter which dap I am using.


----------



## gr8soundz

Dukebb13 said:


> Is it worth $370 to make the Pono that much better?  I would say invest the money into a newer dap instead.



Nice impression. I had a Pono player until a year ago and it was great especially balanced. It has one of the better line outs and the Oriolus amp makes every dap sound better.

However, the BA-10 will be hard to beat for the price. Don't think you'll find a better portable tube amp for under $400 and certainly not a balanced one.


----------



## audionewbi

BA-10 placed itself price wise so well that with a bit of marketing they can blow up crazy. I've finished the first draft of my BA-10 review, expecting to get the NT-1 tomorrow. I like to reduce the review down to two page and used the third page for NT-1.

I am feeling a little sick so reluctant to edit the review as I know I'll do a half hearted job. I personally looking forward to NT-1. BA-10 is a hybrid amp which only sounds like a true tube amp when only used in its balance input/output. I thought it is worth mentioning for those who are after a pure tube amp. NT-1 however is said to be a true amp using a new modern take of tube based on KORG NuTubes.


----------



## gr8soundz

Look forward to your review.

I think being hybrid is a plus for the BA-10. It's one of the best examples of solid-state speed and detail with some tube lushness that I've heard in a portable amp.

Wish I could order the NT-1 but have to wait. Been salivating over the Korg Nutube for while (just check my avatar) and full tube sound with low heat and decent battery life is enticing.

I know specs can't tell the whole story but the NT-1's SNR looks a bit worrisome to me.

NT-1:    92dB
BA-10:  118dB


----------



## audionewbi (May 11, 2018)

NT-1 arrived, tonality I like it more than BD-10 OAK however I hear it loud pitch that comes and goes. I can't figure out what the cause of it is. Getting slightly annoyed to be honest.....

edit: After prolong use BA-10 sounds more tube sounding and I like it more than NT-1.


----------



## gr8soundz

audionewbi said:


> NT-1 arrived, tonality I like it more than BD-10 OAK however I hear it loud pitch that comes and goes. I can't figure out what the cause of it is. Getting slightly annoyed to be honest.....



Everything I've read about the Nutube says it's still microphonic just like a regular tube if not more so.

Does the loud pitch happen even when the amp is completely still?


----------



## Prabeer Patankar

Any idea on what tubes are those on the BA10?


----------



## audionewbi (Sep 30, 2017)

An update: Got the NT-1 and had burned it for well over 80 hours. I've written the BA-10 review, i will edit and released it Monday and than start the NT-1 review.

For those who want an update NT-1 in short very good to at times excellent sounding amp with super microphonic design. Now the microphonic isn't related to tube movement. I have successfully walked around fast with NT-1 in my bag, no issue. Issue with NT-1 is that any contact with its metallic body will resonant within the TUBE. Insertion of 3.5mm jack and USB plug causes micrphonic, removal of them also cause microphonic. Basically any tapping on any part of the housing 90% will cause microphonic. Thankfully the tube doesnt get hot so I wrapped the unit with microfibre cloth and this way I created a damping body around it.

Beside that the sound is full, not as lush as CDM or BA-10 however MUCH cleaner than them both, more engaging and with excellent fast mids that isn't dry like solid state amps. Basically this is an excellent hybrid in a much smaller format.


----------



## silverfishla

audionewbi said:


> An update: Got the NT-1 and had burned it for well over 80 hours. I've written the BA-10 review, i will edit and released it Monday and than start the NT-1 review.
> 
> For those who want an update NT-1 in short very good to at times excellent sounding amp with super microphonic design. Now the microphonic isn't related to tube movement. I have successfully walked around fast with NT-1 in my bag, no issue. Issue with NT-1 is that any contact with its metallic body will resonant within the TUBE. Insertion of 3.5mm jack and USB plug causes micrphonic, removal of them also cause microphonic. Basically any tapping on any part of the housing 90% will cause microphonic. Thankfully the tube doesnt get hot so I wrapped the unit with microfibre cloth and this way I created a damping body around it.
> 
> Beside that the sound is full, not as lush as CDM or BA-10 however MUCH cleaner than them both, more engaging and with excellent fast mids that isn't dry like solid state amps. Basically this is an excellent hybrid in a much smaller format.


I've read (because I'm building a Millett Nutube headphone amp) that one of the recommendations for reducing the microphonic ping from the nutube is to put a metal plate on top of it and to put double stick foam underneath it.  if that helps...


----------



## gr8soundz

audionewbi said:


> Beside that the sound is full, not as lush as CDM or BA-10 however MUCH cleaner than them both, more engaging and with excellent fast mids that isn't dry like solid state amps. Basically this is an excellent hybrid in a much smaller format.



Would you say the NT-1 and BA-10 have about the same output power or is one is louder at similar / max volume levels?


----------



## Dukebb13

My oak-10 was only playing on the right side of my phones. I used this amp with all of my daps because of the wonderful sound with a touch of warmth. I opened up the unit and tried to repair the loose solder. Mistake. I made things worse. I emailed oriolus and told them what had happened. They instructed me on how to send it in for repair, if it was possible. I received an email the other day informing me that my amp was fixed for free!  Oriolus went above and beyond to help me out. I knew when I opened the case that the warranty was gone. I wanted to let all of you know what kind of company Oriolus is. They put customers first!  I was a big fan before but now I am a customer for life!  Thank you Oriolus!  I now have a Violectric HPA V280 for my amp, I am still so excited to get this amp back, that says a lot as the Violectric is amazing.


----------



## Infoseeker

Would this be an upgrade from a Fostex HP-v1 (portable tube amp)?

Or would this amp have the same output capabilities?


----------



## gr8soundz

Infoseeker said:


> Would this be an upgrade from a Fostex HP-v1 (portable tube amp)?
> 
> Or would this amp have the same output capabilities?



I no longer have the HP-V1 but (from memory) it is more powerful than the BA-10. Volume-wise with the same headphone, where I barely got past 12 o'clock on the Fostex, I get up to 3 o'clock on the Oriolus. Also the BA-10 has a balanced in/out. I believe (again, from memory) it sounds a bit more detailed than the single-ended HP-V1 although I recall the Fostex sounded more dynamic.

I would've kept the V1 (might buy it again for the right price) but the tube section failed after a few weeks and I didn't want to risk another faulty one plus a lengthy return (assuming rough shipping had something to do with the failure) . Loved that amp though; just got a bad one I hope.


----------



## Mimouille

Nobody here tried the DAC Amp?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone can compare the SQ of the Oriolus BA-10 OAK to the Phatlab Sassy 2 SET Hybrid ?


----------



## alphanumerix1

how does pair with the wm1a?


----------



## alphanumerix1

interested in the oak where the best place to purchase one?


----------



## Dukebb13

I ordered mine directly from oriolus. Great dealing with them! Listening to it right now. I decided to listen to my AKjr with the oak and Vega. Great combo!


----------



## kukkurovaca

Penon has the BA300S https://penonaudio.com/oriolus-ba300s.html.

I don't have anything terminated in 4.4, so this isn't quite as interesting to me as it might be, but...


----------



## gr8soundz (Oct 9, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> Penon has the BA300S https://penonaudio.com/oriolus-ba300s.html.
> 
> I don't have anything terminated in 4.4, so this isn't quite as interesting to me as it might be, but...



Same here but I already planned to get a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter. However, the pic below shows it might come with 2.5mm and SE to 4.4mm cables.

I've known about the BA300S for a while but it isn't even on Oriolus' site yet.  Had to order their other amps directly (just/finally got the NT-1 last week); should be easier ordering from Penon. Tempted to place an order but don't think I need 3 portable tube amps from Oriolus. Plus it seems more like a balanced tube buffer with only +3dB and no volume control.


----------



## kukkurovaca

gr8soundz said:


> Same here but I already planned to get a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter. However, the pic below shows it might come with 2.5mm and SE to 4.4mm cables.
> 
> I've known about the BA300S for a while but it isn't even on Oriolus' site yet.  Had to order their other amps directly (just/finally got the NT-1 last week); should be easier ordering from Penon. Tempted to place an order but don't think I need 3 portable tube amps from Oriolus. Plus it seems more like a balanced tube buffer with only +3dB and no volume control.



I don't mind the buffer design for portable use (I think Portaphile had something similar on the high end of the range), but the fact that it's balanced only in and out does limit its utility somewhat. 

What do you think of the NT-1? How bad are the microphonics?

I'd like a tube option for portable use that's actually quasi-pocketable; I have a couple that are transportable that I love, but it would be nice to have something more portable portable.


----------



## gr8soundz

kukkurovaca said:


> I don't mind the buffer design for portable use (I think Portaphile had something similar on the high end of the range), but the fact that it's balanced only in and out does limit its utility somewhat.
> 
> What do you think of the NT-1? How bad are the microphonics?
> 
> I'd like a tube option for portable use that's actually quasi-pocketable; I have a couple that are transportable that I love, but it would be nice to have something more portable portable.



Still burning it in and will post more impressions later but I'm really enjoying the NT-1. So far, it's one of the most detailed amps I've heard and has the widest soundstage of any portable I've experienced. Excellent separation too (instruments and voices). At times it sounds almost holographic with my Sony Z7; amazing for a portable. I'm hearing details in my portable stack that were previously reserved for my desktop R2R DAC and T1.2 setup.

Microphonics are worse compared to the BA-10 but only when hitting the casing. Doesn't take long for the slight ringing to decay though; maybe 5-10 seconds.

In terms of power it's also a bit lacking compared to the BA-10 (which already isn't the most powerful portable amp). I suspect the NT-1's internal design is more voltage-centric since it really struggles with planars, including my 26 ohm PM-3 which are about the easiest to drive planars in existence. I end up around 2 to 3 o'clock on the volume and still feels like they're not getting enough power.

Dynamic headphones seem to be the sweet spot though. Only need around 12 to 1 o'clock for my 50 ohm HD598; same with the Z7.

The NT-1 seems to be an acquired taste so far but definitely worth it. Has better battery life and barely gets warm compared to the BA-10 which gets pretty hot after a while. NT-1 also recharges via micro usb instead of a the BA-10's barrel-plug, laptop style AC adapter.

It was a bit tough to get as well. Been showing as out of stock for a while on Oriolus' site so after finally getting the funds to buy one it felt like I might be too late. I emailed Oriolus and they replied saying 1 in stock so I ordered immediately. Took a couple of weeks to arrive which shouldn't happen with EMS.  Seems they waited a week to ship it out but also weren't responding to my emails during that time. My patience paid off for the most part but, despite arriving completely sealed and unopened, the amp has a couple of very small cosmetic blemishes (no such issues with my BA-10 order a year ago). I emailed them again but I still no reply yet. Hard to see the blemishes especially when stacked with my Revamp Acoustics P1 but still would've preferred a flawless casing.


----------



## kukkurovaca

gr8soundz said:


> Still burning it in and will post more impressions later but I'm really enjoying the NT-1. So far, it's one of the most detailed amps I've heard and has the widest soundstage of any portable I've experienced. Excellent separation too (instruments and voices). At times it sounds almost holographic with my Sony Z7; amazing for a portable. I'm hearing details in my portable stack that were previously reserved for my desktop R2R DAC and T1.2 setup.
> 
> Microphonics are worse compared to the BA-10 but only when hitting the casing. Doesn't take long for the slight ringing to decay though; maybe 5-10 seconds.
> 
> ...



Good to know, particularly about planars. Thanks!


----------



## kukkurovaca

B300S review at headfonics

https://headfonics.com/2018/10/oriolus-b300s-review/


----------



## gazzington

I'm thinking of getting one of these with some oriolus MK2 iems. Would it pair well with the dethonray?


----------



## cj3209

I am so impressed with the B300S.  I have it connected to an AK SP1000 and listening via my i4s and the sound is impressively great to listen to:  hard impactful drums and very pleasing vocals; it's definitely better than listening to the SP1000 directly.

I've even placed it before my V281 for great results.

I really like this little amp...


----------



## aqtaket

Hello,
Does anybody know if BA10 can properly drive ath-ad2000x (balance mod)?
What country is it made in? Japan? How long do the tubes last? Is it possible to find a replacement for the tubes if they fail?
Thank you very much!


----------



## gr8soundz (Jun 8, 2019)

aqtaket said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody know if BA10 can properly drive ath-ad2000x (balance mod)?
> What country is it made in? Japan? How long do the tubes last? Is it possible to find a replacement for the tubes if they fail?
> Thank you very much!



Don't know much about the those headphones but the BA-10 isn't the most powerful amp. It has some trouble driving my T50rp mk3 and each time I 'tried' using my T1.2 with it I was almost at max volume. Balanced sounds better but power output is very similar to SE.

Tubes are soldered to the board and no idea how long they last. I believe the amp is made in Japan and probably need to ship back to Oriolus for tube replacement in future.

Haven't tried their CDM so can't say how powerful it is but I do have Alo's CV5. It's a bit less than 2x the BA-10's price but Alo's amps are made for tube rolling so easy to replace tubes. Also, despite being SE only, the CV5 (on high gain) is almost too powerful for a portable. It drives my mk3 and T1.2 so well that I've been using it more as a desktop amp. However, I slightly prefer the BA-10's balanced sound quality.


----------



## aqtaket

gr8soundz said:


> Don't know much about the those headphones but the BA-10 isn't the most powerful amp. It has some trouble driving my T50rp mk3 and each time I 'tried' using my T1.2 with it I was almost at max volume. Balanced sounds better but power output is very similar to SE.
> 
> Tubes are soldered to the board and no idea how long they last. I believe the amp is made in Japan and probably need to ship back to Oriolus for tube replacement in future.
> 
> Haven't tried their CDM so can't say how powerful it is but I do have Alo's CV5. It's a bit less than 2x the BA-10's price but Alo's amps are made for tube rolling so easy to replace tubes. Also, despite being SE only, the CV5 (on high gain) is almost too powerful for a portable. It drives my mk3 and T1.2 so well that I've been using it more as a desktop amp. However, I slightly prefer the BA-10's balanced sound quality.


Thanks a lot for your comment! I'm thinking of getting a balanced amp (without the DAC section, pure analogue), preferably a Japanese one. ATH-AD2000X are easier to drive than planars, thatэs for sure. Their impedance is 40 Ohm and sensitivity 103 dB. And from what I heard, Audio-Technica headphones have synergy with tubes. So, I just thought, maybe anybody tried this amp with Audio-Technica headphones...


----------



## bmichels

the sound stage and sound expand well when using my *micro Tube* amp Oriolus BA-10 in full balanced mode. Obviously the Verite Closed likes tubes ! Nice finding..... and a proof that the AK SP1000 is underpowered for the VC.

may be no need for the AK SP1000 amp module or wait for the iBasso dx220MAX ?


----------



## HiFi47

Did someone had the chance to audition the Oriolus BA-20? Not much information out there.. Any thoughts?


----------



## seamon

HiFi47 said:


> Did someone had the chance to audition the Oriolus BA-20? Not much information out there.. Any thoughts?



Created new thread for the new stuff

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new...amp-se02-eq-1795-bt-receiver-and-more.939282/

I AM HYPE!!!


----------

